# Teaching work in Canada



## keysey (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey guys,

just new to this site and was wondering if i could get a bit of advice?

My wife is a qualified teacher for Primary level school kids and was wanting to know if we would have any chance at all of getting to work in Canada with this or would it be a waste of time?

Thanks


----------



## keysey (Jul 28, 2008)

Hey again,

sorry just saw the same question answered so will take advice from that.

Cheers


----------

